# This is a good discussion on this topic.



## Ali Smith

Shalom, how do you say "This is a good discussion on this topic"?
זה דיון טוב בסוגיה זו or זה דיון טוב בסוגיה הזו
In the former it's "be-sugiya" while in the latter it's "ba-sugiya", of course.

Thanks.


----------



## slus

Both are very high register, but בסוגיה הזו is not as high as בסוגיה זו.


----------



## amikama

Ali Smith said:


> how do you say "This is a good discussion on this topic"?


What's the context? When would you say it?


----------



## Ali Smith

An Israeli sent me the link to a discussion on a Hebrew word here on this forum (המשפחה שלי תגיע בעוד כחודש ימים). I wanted to tell him it’s a good discussion, that’s all.


----------



## slus

In this context I would simply say
זה דיון טוב בנושא (הזה)


----------



## amikama

Ali Smith said:


> An Israeli sent me the link to a discussion on a Hebrew word here on this forum (המשפחה שלי תגיע בעוד כחודש ימים). I wanted to tell him it’s a good discussion, that’s all.


Thanks! In this case, I agree with slus - סוגיה is too high register, and נושא is the right word. 
I also wouldn't say דיון טוב but something like דיון מעניין.

You see, context is important


----------



## Abaye

דיון טוב "good discussion" is not a way to express it in Hebrew. It reminds me of American movies when one says to the other "that was a good talk", which always puzzles me. As a Hebrew speaker I don't even understand what "good discussion" means. Good arguments? Good conclusions? Good that the discussion has happened?



> “What do you mean?” Gandalf said. “Do you wish me a good morning, or mean that it is a good morning whether I want it or not; or that you feel good this morning; or that it is a morning to be good on?”
> 
> “All of them at once,” said Bilbo.


----------



## rosemarino

It means that a series of comments were made that the reader found helpful and/or interesting.  So how else could you say this in Hebrew?  הערות מעניינות?


----------



## Abaye

My point about דיון טוב being unclear translation wasn't so much about the meaning, it was to show how a simple straightforward translation from one language to another may lead to nearly incomprehensible result due to culture-driven comprehension differences.

A translation can be הערות מעניינות, הסבר טוב or the more general דברי טעם. Also דיון מעניין as was suggested above.


----------



## rosemarino

Yes, very true, Abaye.  I will start a new thread to give another example, this time a Hebrew to English problem.


----------



## rosemarino

btw, there is another thread on this topic:

דיון


----------

